
Show HN: MissingLink – Deep learning automation for engineers - ubershmekel
https://missinglink.ai/
======
ubershmekel
Glad to answer any questions folks might have.

~~~
hortonhere
Is this a Samsung project?

~~~
yosit
Hi, No, we’re part of Next Product org inside SamsungNext.

